# Integrated Amp Suggestions



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello All -

I want to build a modest 2.1 channel stereo system for a guitar room. The amps I am considering are: Rotel RA-1570, and the Yamaha A-S801. The must haves are digital/optical inputs and would like a built in DAC. I will be connecting a Sonos Connect and a CD player. The primary music listened to will be hard rock to heavy metal.
I would greatly appreciate any input on the above amps or other brands.

Thank you


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a rega brio-r that I got on demo that sounds good driving wharfedale 20.1 and def tech sm 55's thats not any where as powerful as the rotel or yamaha' s but at half the price.
CD


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

you would need a dac I got the meridian explorer 2 for 300 that works well.
CD


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

cdunphy said:


> you would need a dac I got the meridian explorer 2 for 300 that works well.
> CD


My apologies in advance for my ignorance; why would I need a DAC if the amp has one built in?


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

the brio-r doesn't have a a dac though it does have a decent phono stage and no digital inputs hence the need for a dac if your sonos has rca outs then i guess you woulddnt need a dac
CD


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

What about the Onkyo A9070? Seems to be pretty feature rich.


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be against it but if you are going that way I would just suggest going and listening to 2 channel company's that just deal with 2 channels audio with good reps I have a sc 65 pioneer elite which sounds great 
which is a top of the line product but my brio-r is a entry level product in 2 channel audio and it isn't that far from the sc 65 in sound quality .Mostly I would recommend typing in best integrated amplifier in under 2000 or what ever your budget is in google than researching it you will find names you never heard of. I don't know what u want out of it but theres a lot of good cheap 2 channel stuff
CD
PS I did happen to hear the rotel 1570 and it did sound Pretty good It was on sale for half price when I heard it (demo ) and I was tempted to go a few extra dollars to get it but I didn't quite have enough at the time if you are going that high it was normally over 2300 new I would forgot the onkyo unless you have heard it and loved it


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

mconner said:


> Hello All -
> 
> I want to build a modest 2.1 channel stereo system for a guitar room. The amps I am considering are: Rotel RA-1570, and the Yamaha A-S801. The must haves are digital/optical inputs and would like a built in DAC. I will be connecting a Sonos Connect and a CD player. The primary music listened to will be hard rock to heavy metal.
> I would greatly appreciate any input on the above amps or other brands.
> ...





mconner said:


> What about the Onkyo A9070? Seems to be pretty feature rich.


All nice amps, really comes down to what speakers and how loud you intend the drive them.
For that kind of money you could also get a upper tier AVR. Yes, a million features you don't need, but also lots more DSP capability to do things the integrated can't, such as multi-band EQ, subwoofer management, perhaps bluetooth for streaming, etc, etc.

cheers,


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I have put together a comparison of 3 amps. Take a look and feedback is welcome.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Plinius make great integrated amps and power amps for that matter.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Both the Rotel and Yamaha are similar. The Rotel products are usually drier sounding and less musical. The tactile feel of the Yamaha controls wins me over vs. the rows of little buttons of the Rotel.


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

Marantz PM6005

http://www.whathifi.com/marantz/pm6005/review


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Arcam?

http://www.arcam.co.uk/products,FMJ,Integrated-Amplifiers,sr250.htm


----------

